# Living in Abu Dhabi



## Beverley (Oct 2, 2008)

My husband is currently considering to take up a position in Abu Dhabi. I am an accountant and was wondering if there are job opportunities available and what the working conditions are like for females. In general what are the living conditions like?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Beverley said:


> My husband is currently considering to take up a position in Abu Dhabi. I am an accountant and was wondering if there are job opportunities available and what the working conditions are like for females. In general what are the living conditions like?


AD is a modern city, but life is not as fast -paced as it is in Dubai. Rents are very high and property scare so do your homework before making a final decision. Woman work quite happily and are not second-class if that is what you are asking.

As for your role, it depends on what type of accountancy work you are after. The best roles will be in corporate work, but be warned that there are many highly qualified Indian accountants here who will work for less than you would. 

-


----------

